# Best Stealth Grow unit?



## AaronRokz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi I am new to this forum. Been growing outdoors for many years. I am now forced to grow in an apartment w/ small children.

I am looking at stealth grow boxes. The turn-key kind w/ no way of knowing what is growing inside.

I am wondering if there is anyone here that has any experience with these models and what they think are the best units available for stealth growing indoors..hydroponically.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## rkm (Sep 3, 2007)

AaronRokz said:


> Hi I am new to this forum. Been growing outdoors for many years. I am now forced to grow in an apartment w/ small children.
> 
> Thanks
> Aaron


I'm sorry here but..... forced to grow???


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 3, 2007)

AaronRokz said:


> Hi I am new to this forum. Been growing outdoors for many years. I am now forced to grow in an apartment w/ small children.
> 
> I am looking at stealth grow boxes. The turn-key kind w/ no way of knowing what is growing inside.
> 
> ...


 I dont know if this is stelth enough for you but I grow in an apartment. Click the link below


----------



## AaronRokz (Sep 3, 2007)

ok......i need to.....but yes i feel forced to at this time if i want to grow my own.


----------



## AaronRokz (Sep 3, 2007)

ok....maybe i need to re-phrase the question.

i am looking at units likes this Sunlight Sheds Hydroponics Systems

The kind of unit that if people see it they wont know that it is a grow box. That is what stealth means right?

Is there anyone here with experience with this kind of product?


----------



## rkm (Sep 3, 2007)

AaronRokz said:


> ok......i need to.....but yes i feel forced to at this time if i want to grow my own.


Just asking is all. Do a search on Jethro here on the forum.


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 3, 2007)

Its amazing how much they charge for those things. You can buy all the parts and make your own. It is the same stuff I put in my closet. It's not like when it comes in the mail you dont have to put it together anyway. Your paying for instructions. Since they all have vented reflectors you might want to consider where that heat is going to go. How stelth will it be then?


----------



## weaponmaster15 (Sep 4, 2007)

well here is what I did, I took down a closest door and then put a large cabinet in front of it, but if you are unwilling to devote/risk using that much space just find someone who is getting rid of a old large shelled computer and set up a small grow will just a few cfls


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 4, 2007)

I have purchased the mini caddy from sunlight sheds. You will still see the lights on either side of the shed for ventilation so its not 100% stealth. That being said the light is fixed and cannot be move to adjust to plant height. You must flower early and hope the plants don't get to big, and the light will burn em. Better off making a home made grow box. Cheaper too.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Aaron, welcome to the forum. I doubt you could buy the individual parts and build that cabinet for less. It doesn't have a fixed light, it has a system for moving it up and down. By the time you made the trips necessary to get it all together you could have your first grow doing just fine. There are several interesting things about it like using coco instead of charcoal, for the fliter, which is included, etc. You will, of course have to have a place to attach the outlets for the air handling system. Most ceilings are 8' tall so you do have a foot or better above the cabinet to work with. Can you use clones from your outdoor grow?? VV


----------



## email468 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have yet to get any harvest from a PC Planter - waste of money. Should have used the money to buy good lights (which I now have). I can't speak to the other products though if you do a price comparison you'll find you can get better grade equipment for less provided you are bit of a do-it-yourselfer.

as for me, i gave up on the planter and am working on a new box of my own design.


----------



## marcoss (Nov 13, 2009)

has anybody found the answer to this question??


----------



## RanTyr (Nov 13, 2009)

email468 said:


> I have yet to get any harvest from a PC Planter - waste of money. Should have used the money to buy good lights (which I now have). I can't speak to the other products though if you do a price comparison you'll find you can get better grade equipment for less provided you are bit of a do-it-yourselfer.
> 
> as for me, i gave up on the planter and am working on a new box of my own design.


You did it wrong. I have seen pc cases that have yielded upwards of two zips.

What do you consider good lights? Anything below LEP or CMH is a "good" light. CFL, HPS and MH are all "good" lights. Most other lights are "bad". Perhaps you could be more specific?

I agree with you that DIYing is the way to go. That well spoken uninformed fellow on the first page is clearly not very good with planning or his hands


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 13, 2009)

RanTyr said:


> You did it wrong. I have seen pc cases that have yielded upwards of two zips.
> 
> What do you consider good lights? Anything below LEP or CMH is a "good" light. CFL, HPS and MH are all "good" lights. Most other lights are "bad". Perhaps you could be more specific?
> 
> I agree with you that DIYing is the way to go. That well spoken uninformed fellow on the first page is clearly not very good with planning or his hands


 



JUST LISTEN TO RYAN


he knos best.


----------



## TheScrogBox (Feb 13, 2011)

One thing to remember when growing in PC case, you must do LST!! The plant needs to be short and bushy, to promote more bud sites. Also, if you can incorporate a ScrOG that would also increase your yield dramatically. Happy Growing!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive built grow cabs exactly like sunlight sheds ones and you could easily build your own for what they want. I also use BC northern lights cabs which are far better but cost more but not quite stealth. If your a bit handy with the tools build your own mate. Heres a couple of pics of a grow ive got on the go ATM in a cab i built, its a standard metal cab which is lockable, you wouldnt know what was in it.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Feb 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive built grow cabs exactly like sunlight sheds ones and you could easily build your own for what they want. I also use BC northern lights cabs which are far better but cost more but not quite stealth. If your a bit handy with the tools build your own mate. Heres a couple of pics of a grow ive got on the go ATM in a cab i built, its a standard metal cab which is lockable, you wouldnt know what was in it.
> View attachment 1439040View attachment 1439038View attachment 1439041View attachment 1439039



that set up is legit as fuk dude....


----------

